# Branden Wright



## TwinkieFoot

I know that he hasn´t played extensively but how has Wright´s game faired so far since being drafted. What does he do, what will he look well at doing, etc.? Does he has a legit shot at becoming a star?


----------



## Zuca

TwinkieFoot said:


> I know that he hasn´t played extensively but how has Wright´s game faired so far since being drafted. What does he do, what will he look well at doing, etc.? Does he has a legit shot at becoming a star?


Nellie doesn't like much to use rookies, so he is rarely getting any PT this season.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

i'm just wondering if he at least put on some muscle and is getting stronger.


----------

